
numbr: Auto expiring, free anonymous phone numbers for online safety. - staunch
http://numbr.com/
======
staunch
I love this kind of startup. It's a single straight-forward hack that is
unbelievably powerful.

~~~
mm
But what's their business model? Ads i presume?

~~~
jkush
I would consider charging a small fee per minute (to the person calling you).

[edit] I absolutely love this idea! I love to see this kind of thing, too.

